# Oh, the smell of Oktoberfest!



## MedPretzel (Oct 8, 2006)

I started my beer kit, (Oktoberfest) tonight. I can't wait til it's done!


Thanks George!


M.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds good. Reminds me that I have a Chimay Ale in my fridge calling my name. Thank you Martina!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 13, 2006)

Martina,
I started this one about October 1 and need to bottle- will do tomorrow. I tasted it last weekend. It is good and stout in my opinion. It really smelled great during boiling. At least I have plenty of bottles now. My nephew brought me about 150 bottles a month ago. They were new from a friend of his. They got a pallet of bottles but they were dropped so they were throwing them all away. He checked them over while picking them up and only found a couple cracked. I don't really care if one or two don't make it, but a commercial brewery doesn't want this kind of risk. Let me know how yours turns out. I also got a Red Ale I have to start.


How's residency hunting going? Have you applied for any NYS hospitals? There are quite a few teaching hospitals in NYS. We even have one here in Plattsburgh and then there is always Albany Medical Center. My sister did her stint there as an RN and is currently semi-retired. Good luck!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2006)

appleman, where in New York do you live. I want to go to Clinton Vineyards in a few weeks. Have you ever been there.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 14, 2006)

Wade, I'm much further up in NY than Clinton VIneyards- even though I live in Clinton County. They are between NYC and Albany, I'm about 150 mile north of Albany near Plattsburgh. Sorry, it took me a while to respond today. I have been installing a kitchen for my sister today. Some day if I get some spare time I would like to take a tour of some of the many vineyards around the state. It's closer to visit the ones opening up in Vermont- they are just across the lake. Let me know what you think of Clinton Vineyards and how the wine is there.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2006)

I will do that appleman. From what I've heard they have alot of fruit
wines. Those are the ones I mostly like, although I do like just about
every wine but prefer sweeter wines.


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey, this stuff smells very good! I'll be adding the priming sugar tonight.  I can't wait til it's finished. My husband and my dad keep asking me, "Have you made more beer yet?"







I applied to Albert Einstein - New Hyde Park, NY (I think)... No word from them... Hopefully this week.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 20, 2006)

How's your Oktoberfest beer doing Martina? Mine is just getting ready to drink- a nice medium bodied beer with a womderful hops and maltflavor. Hope yours does as well. Now I have to start the Red Ale


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 21, 2006)

I bottled last week. It was very good at bottling, but now I have to play the waiting game. hahaha, the story of my life!


M.


----------

